# My Civic



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Had some new parts fitted to the outside,what do you think folks?


































Having smaller alloys put on when i can,also some window tints and a re-spray,along with new mirrors


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

nice and subtle body mods!! looks good...

I was expecting to see a chavved up maxp style civic


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol,it kinda was before,but not anymore:smokin:


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

what wheels are they ? cus i was thinkin of gettin a 1.4 civic coupe for my 1st and wanna put better wheels on.

cna u pm it to me please ?


----------



## freakishpower (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah i like the rims, best thing on the car


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks guys.

The alloys are ROTA Battles,brought from Rare Rims.


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Lord have Mercy*

Dont know what to say yeeeeehaaaa. definatly unique.Thanks for showing
this its made my day.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Midnight-Purple said:


> Dont know what to say yeeeeehaaaa. definatly unique.Thanks for showing
> this its made my day.



Thanks mate,that comment,along with my parents saying yes to the GTR has made my day!!!!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

what u buying the black R33??  how old are you???


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Emil,

That looks nice... :smokin: Did it make an appearance at the National Skyline Meet???

My girlfriend has a 3dr EG Civic with SPOON bits... And i've had 2 Type-R's, we kinda like Honda's!


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*God damn*

I would like to see other peoples comment on this.Emil you will walk in limbo
like the undead.Your fantasys wont happen until you buy a GTR.
Get a loan use your credit cards take your old mans cards.Whatever buy a GTR 
and you will be healed. This is what Mystic Meg told me LoL


----------



## Silk (Feb 7, 2003)

that civic is proper abdul hasheem style.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Silk said:


> that civic is proper abdul hasheem style.


you what ?


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

who is abdul hasheem??


----------



## Silk (Feb 7, 2003)

Its a typical car our old indian uncles, who came off the boat drive.
its like putting dodge viper stripes on a datsun!

next hes gonna PiMP his Rickshaw!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Silk said:


> Its a typical car our old indian uncles, who came off the boat drive.
> its like putting dodge viper stripes on a datsun!
> 
> next hes gonna PiMP his Rickshaw!!



Seems like you been spending to much time in Green Street mate.
But then again,you've got as much right to your opinion as i do to mine,so whatever you say mate.

GTR-Zilla-The R33 GTR isn't mine,it's going to be a car that anyone of us in the household can drive,as me,my sister and dad will be insured to drive it :smokin: 

May even be picking her up tuesday next week!!!!

Pulse-Yep,the car was there for a few seconds when my dad dropped me off,i have no idea why he went back home again though,he came back in it afterwards,showed Pikey around it,it'll be making an apperance at all the main Jap Shows this year hopefully,in the car parks though,lol

I love my honda!!!!!


----------



## j77had (Mar 12, 2005)

*abdul hasheem*

who is abdul hasheem

my research shows that bangladeshi people use the name abdul hasheem
for taking the mick out of each other.emil is bangladeshi.so hasheem is like expressing something like typical jonny motor for eastern people.


dont mind if i express its poops.sorry emil


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It's fine Iqbal,like i said before,you can have your own opinion mate


----------



## j77had (Mar 12, 2005)

*GTR simply the best better than all the rest*

if you keep that civic,you might as well put neon lights underneath and inside the car,eyebrows above your headlights and lexus back lights.go a wal do the full monty,lose yourself max p it.

no hard feelings emil


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Emil, you have a clean looking modded EG.... :smokin: 

(Sorry i don't know any Tina Turner songs to quote )


----------



## k11nkys (Jan 27, 2006)

hi emil,
i'v been looking at the gtr owners site for months now- never got round to registering. But after seeing your baby...i couldn't resist!
I don't mean to be rude in the slightest but don't you feel embarrassed to post pics of a L reg eg9 saloon on a GTR owners club gallery?
i didn't think people even looked twice at a civic, let alone think about putting 'carbon fibre' bonnets and designer wheels with low profile tyres on them!
Don't get me wrong, i really like Civics and i reckon everyone's had one at one time or another, but now they should bve left as they are. If you do decide to 'pimp your civic'...please make sure it looks better than before.
That's my opinion, and like you said, everyone's entitled to their own views.


By the way, didn't i see you emil on January 10th, down here in Green Street in your car?

Keep up the good work....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I haven't been London for a while now mate,and yes my parents do go down to Green Street

Iqbal-£70k ring a bell to you  

K11nkys-thats a big change off tone from you,sounded more like a t#@t last time you pm'd me,think i should put the pm up myself,instead of having you do that yourself?

Seems to me like we have one person,using 3 different usernames to me!

Any my last point,i've got something planned for you 3 guys,keep an eye on the forum Iqbal


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

j77had said:


> if you keep that civic,you might as well put neon lights underneath and inside the car,eyebrows above your headlights and lexus back lights.go a wal do the full monty,lose yourself max p it.
> 
> no hard feelings emil


£70k mate,all i can say


----------



## j77had (Mar 12, 2005)

*hi emil*

I would like to point out that I am only expressing my own opinion. I am not sure what you are implying by saying that I somehow know these other users.

If I offended you in any way I appologise


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

k11nkys said:


> hi emil,
> i'v been looking at the gtr owners site for months now- never got round to registering. But after seeing your baby...i couldn't resist!
> I don't mean to be rude in the slightest but don't you feel embarrassed to post pics of a L reg eg9 saloon on a GTR owners club gallery?
> i didn't think people even looked twice at a civic, let alone think about putting 'carbon fibre' bonnets and designer wheels with low profile tyres on them!
> ...


This is coming from owner off a multi-flip Civic coupe ??
Says it all to me


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

k11nkys said:


> I don't mean to be rude in the slightest but don't you feel embarrassed to post pics of a L reg eg9 saloon on a GTR owners club gallery?
> i didn't think people even looked twice at a civic, let alone think about putting 'carbon fibre' bonnets and designer wheels with low profile tyres on them!


Sorry but not true. A Skyline owner (on thwe whole) at the end of the day is a lucky bugger who is a car nut. They just happen to own their "realistic" dream car (still want an F40). I like all sorts of cars and can apriciate all different cars that have been done "right" or more to the trouth to my taste.

emil, looking good. If I were you I'd get teh surround for those lower spot lights painted red as they look out of place atm  other than that like I say looking good. Wanna see my pug LOL


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks Kenan,for both the comments,and also your other words of wisdom :smokin:


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

at the end of the day dont matter if you are abdul hasheem or hasheem miah.. if a car is done up in a sensible manner who cares??? civic or no civic...


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> and also your other words of wisdom :smokin:


no don't get carried away


----------



## Silk (Feb 7, 2003)

Your prayers have been answered.

Westwood, originally declined the offer to PIMP your Rickshaw, as he lacked experience. We all know he hasn’t been PIMPING for long. My main man Xzibit, took up the challenge.










*You have officially been PIMPED!!!!!*


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Roflmao

you must be so bored ...


----------



## k11nkys (Jan 27, 2006)

Emil,

I don't know what you're on about- i'v only recently joined gtroc a day ago.

I think you've mistaken me for someone else. i have just bought a car that came with the number plate k11nkys, that's why i'm using that as my user name.

Please control yourself Emil and stop acting paranoid. Now you really are acting like a 'hasheem'.

As for 'multi-flip civic coupe'?...never owned one and don't intend to.

Anyway didn't you want everyone's opinion of your car?!
( "what do you think folks")

I reckon you owe me an apology, don't you?


----------



## k11nkys (Jan 27, 2006)

By the way SILK, nice artwork! 
Who is that supposed to be sitting next to the Japanese man???


----------



## harry2 (Dec 18, 2004)

hello guys i think this is getting a bit carried away . for one reason japfreak i dont think anybody cares about civics on here because this is a gtr forum and if u want honest opinions . you have allready seen what opinions and veiws people have of your car. and if you really think u are going to get good veiws towards your car people would have to lie just to make you feel good about your car . may be you can try to ask for veiws on some civic forum . if there is one and if there isnt then may be you can u can open a forum dedicated only to civics. i think you would get a much better response from there. i hope you do not get offended in what i have just said ii have only spoke of my veiws towards your car it might be a nice car to peolpe who like civics but on this forum i dont think u got no chance of getting any good remarks for you modified civic. also not to be rude but i think if the bonnet and front spoiler was painted it would look alot better i think the other civic in the background of the pics looks a bit more of a clean car just the way a civic should look. and lastly i like the wheels u have on the car i think they are the avis ones . whould you be interested in selling them just pm me a price if u do .sorry for the boring long message but i think we needed to end this here i cant stand seeing this rubbish going on. and if you do become a skyline owner then by all means ask for peoples comments for your car on the forum 

REGARDS HARRY


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Silk said:


> Your prayers have been answered.
> 
> Westwood, originally declined the offer to PIMP your Rickshaw, as he lacked experience. We all know he hasn’t been PIMPING for long. My main man Xzibit, took up the challenge.
> 
> ...


*Hyperventilating with laughter*


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i don't think i owe anyone an apology at all.

I'm going to stop this here,as i don't want to say things that can affend anyone,so i'm going to keep this quite now


----------



## mushtaq (Jun 13, 2004)

How do i get my car to look like the rickshaw. Looks great especially having shahrukh khan as the pilot. Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Emil, not having a dig at you mate..

but on the topic of rikshaws, they should send this to westwood and team..


----------



## Silk (Feb 7, 2003)

Come to think of it, Xzibit didnt do a g00d job. 

"*Wheres the speakers, X-Box 360, DVD players?*"


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

harry2 said:


> hello guys i think this is getting a bit carried away . for one reason japfreak i dont think anybody cares about civics on here because this is a gtr forum and if u want honest opinions . you have allready seen what opinions and veiws people have of your car. and if you really think u are going to get good veiws towards your car people would have to lie just to make you feel good about your car . may be you can try to ask for veiws on some civic forum . if there is one and if there isnt then may be you can u can open a forum dedicated only to civics. i think you would get a much better response from there. i hope you do not get offended in what i have just said ii have only spoke of my veiws towards your car it might be a nice car to peolpe who like civics but on this forum i dont think u got no chance of getting any good remarks for you modified civic. also not to be rude but i think if the bonnet and front spoiler was painted it would look alot better i think the other civic in the background of the pics looks a bit more of a clean car just the way a civic should look. and lastly i like the wheels u have on the car i think they are the avis ones . whould you be interested in selling them just pm me a price if u do .sorry for the boring long message but i think we needed to end this here i cant stand seeing this rubbish going on. and if you do become a skyline owner then by all means ask for peoples comments for your car on the forum
> 
> REGARDS HARRY


I really hope you're not speaking for me.... 

Just because it isn't GTR doesn't make it any less interesting...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Seems like alot of people haven't forgotton what they all started off with.

This is my first car,Skyline's tend to be the 2nd,3rd,4th or an even higher number car than that.

I know for a fact that someone on his thread use to have a 4dr Civic like mine but in blue,and then bought a BMW Coupe and put an M3 bodykit on it,with AC Scitner alloys,i know you Max Power'd your car up,but i don't have the same tastes as you,when it comes to the exterior.

Pulse D-Thanks mate,there are some people on this thread that can see past the GTR badge


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Lord have Mercy on your soul*



JapFreak786 said:


> i don't think i owe anyone an apology at all.
> 
> I'm going to stop this here,as i don't want to say things that can affend anyone,so i'm going to keep this quite now


Emil if you want this subject to die off ( stop entertaining it ).

Mystic meg was right.I see you may be buying a GTR if so take pics
slap them here and people will stick 2 thumbs up.

then glory is yours ( heal yourself )

let it die off.

PiMPIN rickshaw business is funny though.


----------



## k11nkys (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Emil,
since you aren't gonna apologise, i thought i'd let you have a piece of my mind.

What is this obsession with what everyone was supposed to have owned fifty years ago?( muti-flip civic and 4 door blue civic) you just wanna get everyone in the same boat so you don't feel isolated no more. get a grip emil and check your sources out. if i was you, i'd go back and b!#@h slap them for getting you embarrassed the way you have been.
(what is a multi-flip civic by the way...one that does back flips?)

finally in one of your previous replies you mentioned that you "had a surprise for you 3 guys". if that includes me dont bother. i know what you're up to.
you are going out there and getting a black r33 gtr with the loan your fathers got.
i am trully pleased for you but do bare in mind i had a silver r33 gtr back in 2003 when i was only 18....and no my father didn't pay for it, it was with all my hard earned money.

ask your source if i'm telling the truth or not.
better still tell them to come out from behind the curtains.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Your the guy that came with Iqbal in the M3 when i saw the damaged R34 GTR,the one who rent's out performance cars then right?

Your on about your own hard earned money?
I've know much "hard" work you have done,let me just say,one of the people that you and your family/friends have cheated out of is a family friend of ours,and i know what you low life's are capable off

£70k ring a bell to you,i know it does to Iqbal.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

This isn't going anywhere and has just degenerated into a slanging match. Thread locked.


----------

